# Please Vote for our Podcast!



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

OK Everybody,

We are trying to get votes for the Construction Junkie 2018 Best Construction Podcast. If you like the podcast, please vote for us!

Click on the link below and vote for: The Construction Career Podcast

https://www.constructionjunkie.com/...avorite-construction-podcast-for-best-of-2018

If you Haven't listened yet, please do! We are always looking for honest feedback.

Search for *ConstructionCareerPodcast* on your favorite Podcast app

Find us on Itunes 

Google Play


Or the Website


----------

